

Nokia's Marko Ahtisaari confirms Nokia tablet plans. - shresthasanto
http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/15/2873482/nokias-tablet-marko-ahtisaari-design-development-time

======
cultureulterior
Wasn't that the guy you could kill in ZangbandTK?

